# model engineers workshop magazine



## stragenmitsuko (Dec 21, 2016)

I've had a small disaster with my archive  , more specific with the model engineers workshop magazines . 

I really really like this magazine , and I think everyone round here knows and appreciates it . And as much as I like the paper magazines , wich are safely stored in binders , I also like to have a digital copy . Easy to print and re-print when needed . Keeps the originals from getting all greasy and mocked up . 
Easy to put on tablet when taking a trip . 
Most of this archive was found on the internet , some of them scanned myself . 

My external drive on wich I  store all kinds of books and mags has crashed . Luckily I had backups of most of its content . 
But a large part of the digital mew magazines is lost , backup cdr/w  was also corrupted . 
I was able to restore a reasonable  part of it by searching the internet , but I'm still missing several years . 

So folks , if anyone has digital copies  available , please drop me a PM . 

Missing issues are : 
Autumn 2016 ( nr 246 ) 
May  2016 ( nr 241 ) 
Nov 2015 ( nr 235 ) 
Dec 2015 ( nr 236 ) 
April 2010 to Dec 2014 ( nrs 164 to 223)

Thx 

Pat


----------



## stragenmitsuko (Dec 21, 2016)

Update : 


Autumn 2016 ( nr 246 ) 
May  2016 ( nr 241 ) 
Nov 2015 ( nr 235 ) 
Dec 2015 ( nr 236 ) 
are no longer needed . 

Still need 
April 2010 to Dec 2014 ( nrs 164 to 223)

And I overlooked these two : 
238 ( Feb 2015 ) 
243 ( July 2016 ) 

Pat



Pat


----------



## stragenmitsuko (Dec 23, 2016)

2nd update 

238 ( Feb 2015 ) 
243 ( July 2016 ) 

also came trough

Pat


----------



## Niels Abildgaard (Dec 23, 2016)

I have tried to get some issues from Internet Archive and got them.
How can that function and be legal?
I mean the magazine owner sells  no backnumbers and somebody pays the computer storage?


----------



## stragenmitsuko (Dec 29, 2016)

Pleased to announce that this problem is solved , and my archive is up to date again . 

Big thanks to everyone who helped me out .


----------

